# Who uses Golden Retrievers for waterfowl?



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I will be the first to admit I am a total beginner in waterfowl and have never trained a dog for a purpose till this one. I have a papered 4 year old female golden and wondering how many others use one in the marsh? 

I know labs are the most popular but in the three years me and my dog have been pounding the marsh, I am constantly amazed at her instincts. She is full of passion and can tell she acts like its home to her and knows why shes there. She doesn't have an eye watching for them to fall but once they do, all I have to say is "get the bird" and she's off. Once I get her in the right direction, she won't give up till she finds one. I owe many ducks found to her nose. Just makes me wonder what these dogs can do with a good trainer and why I don't see more people don't use them.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I will tell you that I have a 2 yr old Golden that is AKC. He hunted a bit last year and has turned on supper cool this summer. He did well as a 1 yr old with a little guidance but seems to be a true natural. I have never trained a dog but this one makes me look like I know what I am doing. The only thing I did was took him to obedience class. I have a really cool dog and he is so fun to work. We are struggling a bit in the summer but nothing major. I am leaning to the Golden Doodle though.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thats cool Kenny. So you can see where I am coming from. I know Goldens were originally bred for this type of thing and the only disadvantage I can see is the long coat can gather burrs n stuff but nothing that a brushing cant handle. Other that that, she has been a wonderful first duck dog.

I am actually looking into breeding her if you would be interested, I would give you first pic of the litter if you would be interested.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy has a Golden- probably 5 or 6 now- Hunts pheasants with it- pretty **** good dog


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Not as popular as a lab but who cares? Since my lab passed away I use a shorthair and a wirehair. The instincts are there for goldens and if you've got a good one, use them. Goldens are supposed to be hunting dogs and there are definitely more people that hunt them than you might think. If you're going to buy a puppy you would want one from hunting lines and not show lines but if you have a retriever of any kind they need and WANT to hunt!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Have a buddy with a golden retriever he uses for phez and waterfowl, good dog. He had one before that was a phenomenal hunter as well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know a guy who hunts with Goldens. Has for the last twenty years. He has some great stuff and always breeds back to strong hunting lines. There are some good ones out there. Nothing wrong with the breed other than the hunt has been bred out of a lot of em these days by the show people. The same can be said for many sporting breeds.


----------

